# Netzwerkkarte als DHCP

## elomaniak

Hi Leute

ich will hier ein kleines Projekt machen und habe folgendes vor.

Ein PC arbeitet als server und hat 2 Netzwerkkarten

1. ist normal ans INet angebunden

2. Soll mit eigenem DHCP laufen

ferner soll 2. karte an einen Switch angeschlossen sein, an dem sich ein anderer Rechner befindet, welcher per PXE gebootet werden soll.

Wie kann ich Karte 2. so konfigurieren das Sie dem Client PC eine IP zuweist  zB: 192.168.0.2??

Danke im Voraus

Gruß

Mathias

----------

## Christian99

dafür brauchst du ein eigenes programm, den sogenannten dhcp server. das programm lauscht am DHCP port der gewünschten netzwerkkarte(n). wenn eine entsprechende anfrage kommt beantwortet das programm das.

ein programm dafür wäre net-misc/dhcp. damit kenn ich mich aber net aus. Ich persönlich verwende dnsmasq. ist eigentlich ein dns-server, der aber einen dhcp-server integriert hat und recht einfach zu konfigurieren ist und sich auch als alleiniger dhcpserver nutzen lässt. (Siehe hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq Sorry für den link zur "Konkurrenz"). kannst auch gerne dazu nachfragen.

viel erfolg!

----------

## l3u

Ich habe (zum Aufsetzen meines Alix-3D2-Boards) mal eine PXE-Boot-Umgebung eingerichtet. Als DHCP-Server habe ich net-misc/dhcp benutzt. Außer dem DHCP-Server brauchst du noch ein paar andere Dienste, damit das funktioniert. Ist aber kein großes Problem gewesen.

Wie man das anstellt, kannst du z. B. in der Gentoo-Dokumentation nachlesen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml#doc_chap4

Eine zweite Netzwerkkarte brauchst du aber eigentlich nicht dazu, oder?

----------

## boospy

Interessant für dich vielleicht auch noch das LTSP-Projekt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTSP

Hierfür gibt es in Gentoo ein eigenes Overlay.

----------

